# Thinking of converting my Framed MN 2.0 to an E-bike for winter



## flyinb501 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I'm just starting to do research on this, and was thinking maybe I could find a good deal on a Bafang BBSHD mid drive conversion kit for Black Friday. I think this would be really fun on a fat bike. I only ride this bike in the winter and I think it would make winter riding a lot more fun to have that extra oomph. I don't use it for commuting or anything just recreation. Am I crazy? Will I get a lot of dirty looks on the trail? They are usually pretty dead in the winter... I've never ridden an e-bike yet.


----------

